# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Çöp Tenekesi - Serdar Yıldırım

## Serdar102

ÇÖP TENEKESİ
Ben bir çöp tenekesiyim
Çöpü bana at sevineyim
Yerde bir tek çöp göreyim
İster misiniz üzüleyim

Benim adım çöp tenekesi
Kulağını aç duy bu sesi
Yerleri temiz tutmaya 
Davet ederim herkesi

İşte yeni bir gün başlıyor. Bugün yine güzel bir gün olacağa benzer. Her taraf pırıl pırıl, her taraf yemyeşil. Ben parkın ortasında bulunan büyük bir havuzun yanında bulunuyorum. Yan tarafımda oturacak yerler var. Daha ileride ağaçlar var, çiçekler var, çocuklar için salıncaklar var. Tanıtım için bu kadarı yeterli herhalde. Ben bir çöp tenekesiyim. 
Şu an sabahın erken saatleri olduğu için parkta kimse yok. Birkaç saat sonra çocuklar bu parka gelmeye başlarlar. Bir ay oluyor, okullar kapanalı, yaz tatili başlayalı. O günden bu yana park gündüzleri hiç boş kalmadı. Bu böyle iki ay devam eder, eylül ayında okullar açılınca park yine tenhalaşır. Bu parka oyun oynamak için, salıncaklarda sallanmak için gelen çocuklar kavga etmezler, iyi geçinirler. Zaten kavga etmek için bir neden yok ki canım. Park çocuklar neşeli vakit geçirsinler, eğlensinler diye yapılır. Ben çocukların kavga etmeleri için park yapıldığını duymadım. Kardeş kardeş, güzel güzel geçinin çocuklar. Birbirinize kötü söz söylemeyin. Daima iyi ilişkiler kurun. Davranışlarınızda samimi olun. Bakın o zaman her şey ne kadar güzel olacak. Hayatınız bir tat, bir anlam kazanacak. Eğer şimdiden iyi bir çocuk olmak için çaba sarf ederseniz, büyüdüğünüz zaman iyi bir insan olacaksınız demektir. İyi insan, terbiyeli, faziletli, güzel ahlaklı insandır. Bu parka gelen çocukların evde, okulda, sokakta aynen buradaki gibi iyi birer çocuk olduklarına yürekten inanıyorum. 

Ben düşünceye daldım mıydı zamanın nasıl geçtiğinin farkına varamam. Şu şöyleydi, bu böyleydi diye düşünürken bir de bakarım aradan saatler geçmiş. İşte canlarım, ciğerlerim gelmeye başladılar. Aman hem de üç tane. Üç tane tombik. Gelin çocuklar gelin, gelin de sallanın salıncaklarda, özgürce sallanın, kimse size karışamaz burada, çünkü bu park sizin, buranın sahibi sizlersiniz. Çöp tenekesi böyle düşünürken aniden düşüncesi yarıda kaldı. Bunun nedeni neydi? Çocuklar ellerinde bisküvi olduğu halde çöp tenekesinin yanından geçerken en küçük çocuk bisküvi ambalajını yere atıverdi. Bu durum çöp tenekesinin şaşırmasına neden olmuştu. Şaşkınlığı geçmeden düşüncesinde bir soru işareti beliriverdi. Tahminen on yaşlarındaki diğer iki çocuk nasıl bir davranış biçimi göstereceklerdi? Büyük çocuklardan biri çöp tenekesini merakta bırakmadı ve ambalajı yerden alıp küçük çocuğu incitmemeye, gururunu kırmamaya özen göstererek:  Canım kardeşim, biz yerleri temiz tutmak için çaba sarf etmezsek sonra her taraf çöpten geçilmez olur. Bunun zararı yine bizedir. Çevremizin temiz olmasını istiyorsak çöpleri yere değil, çöp tenekesine atmalıyız. İşte, bak böyle  dedikten sonra ambalajı çöp tenekesine attı. Büyük çocuğun olası davranış biçimlerinden en iyisini göstererek ambalajı yerden alıp çöp tenekesine atması takdir edilmesi gereken bir hareketti. Hele hele kardeşini son derece nazik bir şekilde uyarması, kelimelerle anlatılamayacak güzellikteydi. Çocuklar, salıncakların bulunduğu tarafa doğru giderken, çöp tenekesi olanlar hakkında ne düşünüyordu? Dilerseniz bunu öğrenelim. 
 Kızmadım canım, hiç kızmadım. Ben küçük çocuğa sahiden de hiç kızmadım. Bilemedi, bisküvilerini yemek isterken, ambalajı ne yapacağını bilemedi. Ambalajı yere atıverdi. O daha çok küçük, aklı ermiyor onun daha. Öğrenecek, çöpleri yere değil de çöp tenekesine atması gerektiğini öğrenecek. Yoksa beni üzmek isteyeceğini hiç sanmıyorum.  

SON

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------

